# C4 corvette zr1 wheels on b5.5 wagon



## B5.5WAGONGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

I am looking at putting a set of 17x9.5 corvette zr1 wheels on my b5.5 passat wagon I was wondering if anyone else is running them or has any pics. I am currently running staggered sawblades but wanted to do something different, I have only found two cars with them searching around.


----------



## B5.5WAGONGUY (Mar 29, 2012)

Nobody on here is running five spoke zr1 corvette wheels? It doesnt have to be a b5.5 wagon im just trying to see what they look like on maybe mk4 mk5 cars.


----------



## 5ABI VT (Nov 9, 2013)

I was running them.. On my zr1  Now that I have a mkv jetta I'm thinking to run the same. I'll probably go for the zr-1 style 17x9 from the 96-97 ss camaro all around. I've never seen any of these on vws any pics?

While I was building my HREs I had them on for a little .. Excuse to post photos ..


I actually am considering the 18" versions. I had them on years ago on my z28 beater. Since my mk5 is silver I'll probably go silver or hand brush them like my hres..


----------

